# Ovulation?



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi,
I have just written so much on here and when it went to spellcheck it disappeared. so...
Me and my hubby have been off the pill for 8 years.
MY cycles used to be 36 days 8 years ago.... and now they have come down to 28 - 30.
We tried clomid (ovulat but no pregnancy) then we tried injectibles (no ovulation) then we got referred for IVF. We were then told I had to get my BMI to 29 (it was 31) before we could start our first cycle.
At the same time we decided to get married and take a break as it had been a tough 4 years and we needed to spend some time with each other not ttc a it was putting a strain on our relationship.. Anyhow, we got married 3 years ago and since then we have decided that now the time is right to seriously try again. There have been a couple of changes in my cycles though and around the time of ovulation Im getting lots of cervical mucus. Could this mean Im ovulating on my own? Ive recenlty lost 1 1/2 stone , Im eating healthier and Im taking reular exercise etc. Could a woman have cervical mucus without ovulation?
Just before we decided to have a break I got diagnosed with PCOS, not sure if this has anything to do with the cm? I was just hoping that all these changes were good and was looking for a bit of reassurance really?

Please help xxx

Many thanks xx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi bbmonster

It is possible to have CM without actually ovulating - CM is just an indication of your oestrogen levels, the more oestrogen the more fertile cm you'll see.  The most fertile CM will look like raw egg white and will be very stretchy.

As someone who doesn't always ovulate, I find the best way to tell if I have ovulated or not is to chart my Basel Body Temperature each morning and enter the data on FertilityFriend.com, which compiles a chart showing your temp rises.  The site will work out if you've ovulated by monitoring you temps etc.

Losing weight could well have triggered natural ovulation.  I'm very overweight and suffer with PCOS - the first bit of advice drs/consultants always give me is to lose weight.

Hope this helps


----------

